# Ignore list - a nifty tool



## Stuart (Dec 8, 2012)

After watching a few threads blow out of proportion because folks don't know when it's best to not hit the submit button, I thought it may be an idea to bring a nifty forum tool to folks attention who may not be aware of it. 

Under everyone's profile (except your own) there is an option on the left under the persons profile picture to *Add to Ignore List* which will hide the persons forum posts from you. The next screen will ask you to confirm your choice with a yes or no option. If you ever need to remove folks from your ignore list, follow the same process but choose *Remove from Ignore List*. 

Just be aware that you will miss any posts that the person will make so if they do have something worthwhile to contribute, you will not see it. If its a once off thing, remember that there is the report function but that should not be used if you only disagree with what the person is saying. 

Mods or Admin, please feel free to remove this if you believe it to be invalid or unnecessary, I'm just hoping it may help with some of the threads we see go so far off track, McGuyver with a GPS couldn't get it back on point.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh sweet jesus thankyou, no more annoying as hell dumb 13 year olds.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh sweet jesus thankyou, no more annoying as hell dumb 13 year olds.


----------



## FAY (Dec 8, 2012)

Even I have had some on ignore


----------



## saximus (Dec 8, 2012)

I tried that once but it causes too much discontinuity if you are participating in threads that people on your ignore list are. It also shows that they've commented and just hides what they write so curiosity always got the better of me and I'd open their comment to see what ridiculous drivel they'd written


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 8, 2012)

hey sniper (tests to see if im on his ignore list  )

it is a nice little tool to help you ignore the tools   but as you said the only down side is if that person has posted something worth seeing you wont see it , i have pondered adding a few people to my ignore list but at the end of the day its only a forum , i can just skim over the crap i dont care for


----------



## FAY (Dec 8, 2012)

Gee thomassss, someone with at least half a brain


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 8, 2012)

FAY said:


> Gee thomassss, someone with at least half a brain


well , thanks  but whats that for my sneaky little test


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey I can't seem to find this option under Monitors_R_Us profile pitcher please help.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hey I can't seem to find this option under Monitors_R_Us profile pitcher please help.



Perhaps that's because he's already put YOU on HIS ignore list? I can see it when I click on your profile and his, no worries.


----------



## Monitor Madness (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hey I can't seem to find this option under Monitors_R_Us profile pitcher please help.


You need to click on his name, then view profile then it should be there like the photo at the top that snipercap attached


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

'+1 mate' I don't know exactly what this means?

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you 'Snipercap and Womafan' it seems to have worked. I may take him of in future it's just recently he has been just annoying me and not giving me any advice.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> '+1 mate' I don't know exactly what this means?



it means if you dont give someone a chicken souvlaki in 13.35 minutes someone will be under your bed tonight ready to kill you


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

Hahaha ,but seriously what dose it mean in simple terms please,


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hahaha ,but seriously what dose it mean in simple terms please,



It means that python_rep agreed with what Monitors_R_Us has said.


----------



## Wally (Dec 8, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> well , thanks  but whats that for my sneaky little test



Me thinks someone has applied.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 8, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Me thinks someone has applied.


lmao no chance in hell.


----------



## FAY (Dec 8, 2012)

I can assure you that it was NO test.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hey I can't seem to find this option under Monitors_R_Us profile pitcher please help.



That's because his _pitcher_ is full of water in the fridge but you might find it with a closer look under his _picture_. Ooooh I have been so tempted with some... :twisted: I don't want to think how many ignore lists Ive been added to.


----------



## Wally (Dec 8, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> lmao no chance in hell.



I can only hope not.



FAY said:


> I can assure you that it was NO test.



I believe you.......


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 8, 2012)

Gruni said:


> That's because his _pitcher_ is full of water in the fridge but you might find it with a closer look under his _picture_. Ooooh I have been so tempted with some... :twisted: I don't want to think how many ignore lists Ive been added to.


 You are on mine.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> '+1 mate' I don't know exactly what this means?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thank you 'Snipercap and Womafan' it seems to have worked. I may take him of in future it's just recently he has been just annoying me *and not giving me any advice*.



That's bull and an unfair comment - his post in your 'which monitor' thread was accurate and helpful, especially considering 2 factors - 1. he clearly doesn't like you and yet still gave good advice, and 2. his experience with monitors.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 8, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> That's bull and an unfair comment - his post in your 'which monitor' thread was accurate and helpful, especially considering 2 factors - 1. he clearly doesn't like you and yet still gave good advice, and 2. his experience with monitors.


 I had to chuckle when he had a go at me after giving him my best advice to offer for the sake of the monitors that I love.


----------



## Wally (Dec 8, 2012)

Eh.....???


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 8, 2012)

Now whats the fun in an ignore button???? lame... dont worry everyone i wont 'ignore' any of you... just seems rude..


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> You are on mine.



Phew that's a relief! Oh wait... :facepalm:


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 9, 2012)

real men dont use the 'ignore' button!!!!  ha ha. That will ruffle some feathers! ;P


----------



## Anunnaki (Dec 9, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> lmao no chance in hell.



Hopefully reptile experience would be part of the criteria, should put a stop to it right there :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



FAY said:


> I can assure you that it was NO test.


Even though I am new am I able to apply without prejudice?


----------



## Wally (Dec 9, 2012)

Anunnaki said:


> Hopefully reptile experience would be part of the criteria, should put a stop to it right there :lol:
> 
> We live in hope.
> 
> ...



No. Without prejudice of course.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 9, 2012)

+ 1


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 9, 2012)

Gruni don't worry mate your not on my ignore list. Stevo2 the advice that 'Monitors_R_Us' gave me was the only advice he ever gave me and if you read through my other threads ,that he has commented on, he always either starts a debate ,that wastes mine and other members time, or he brakes rule one ,be kind to other members ,name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated,.


----------



## Manda1032 (Dec 9, 2012)

i have a few back stabbers on ignore


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 9, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Me thinks someone has applied.


what what now , who applied to what , im lost 


FAY said:


> I can assure you that it was NO test.


bummer i thought it would have been fool proof


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey,
if i am on your ignore list let me know ! ? 



Oh hang on you cant see this ooopps


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 9, 2012)

I think this should be turned into a sticky


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 9, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Gruni don't worry mate your not on my ignore list. Stevo2 the advice that 'Monitors_R_Us' gave me was the only advice he ever gave me and if you read through my other threads ,that he has commented on, he always either starts a debate ,that wastes mine and other members time, or he brakes rule one ,be kind to other members ,name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated,.



Gruni will be so pleased to hear this. You should consider applying for moderator. (disclaimer: this advice is to be laughed at, not taken).


----------



## Stuart (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys and gals, this thread should be used to see how you can use the ignore function rather than debate why someone is or should be on your ignore list.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 9, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Guys and gals, this thread should be used to see how you can use the ignore function rather than debate why someone is or should be on your ignore list.


i only just noticed youve become a mod  am i just slow or is that a new thing for you


----------



## Stuart (Dec 9, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i only just noticed youve become a mod  am i just slow or is that a new thing for you


Only a few hours old mate


----------



## Anunnaki (Dec 9, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
Oh dear Lord.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 9, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Only a few hours old mate


ohh good soo im not that slow then


----------



## Gruni (Dec 9, 2012)

You should check out the new mod list... but you can't add any of them to your ignore list no matter how much you might want to. :lol:


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 9, 2012)

Gruni said:


> You should check out the new mod list... but you can't add any of them to your ignore list no matter how much you might want to. :lol:


i just did that , just a question , the old mods like colin , fay and igotfrogs are no longer on there , have they given up the moderators job or do they just not show up for some reason


----------



## Gruni (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been tempted to use the list but I figure if I block someone who frustrates me and they give bad advice to someone else I can't help fix the damage. Besides Slytherin00 might need some genuine advice one day and might even be prepared to take it and if I ignored him how would I ever know?








Just joking Slytherin... really... well mostly. 

- - - Updated - - -



thomasssss said:


> i just did that , just a question , the old mods like colin , fay and igotfrogs are no longer on there , have they given up the moderators job or do they just not show up for some reason



Burnout because of trouble makers like you.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 9, 2012)

Where's the new mod list?


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 9, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Where's the new mod list?


down the bottom , same as the old one


----------



## Gruni (Dec 9, 2012)

Thomasssss I added to that last post for you...

At the bottom of the page if you scroll ALL the way down Red, there's a link


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 9, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Burnout because of trouble makers like you.


so maybe once they regain their sanity they can join in on the fun and games now their not mods


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 9, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Only a few hours old mate




Congratulations on your new position.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Out with the old, in with the new..


----------



## Stuart (Dec 9, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Congratulations on your new position.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...


Thanks, and a congrats to yourself too Endeavour.

S


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 9, 2012)

congrats endeavour and snipercap! and all our other new mods!


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, congrats guys and gals (?)


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 9, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> down the bottom , same as the old one


but with NEW Mods !!


----------



## jbest (Dec 9, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hahaha ,but seriously what dose it mean in simple terms please,



your still spelling "does" wrong...........sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 9, 2012)

jbest said:


> your still spelling "does" wrong...........sorry couldnt help myself



And you're spelling you're wrong. People in glass houses huh


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 9, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> And you're spelling you're wrong. People in glass houses huh


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## phatty (Dec 9, 2012)

there is so many post on here but cant see any oh no busted 
Congratulations sniper


----------



## Stuart (Dec 14, 2015)

Bumping this for some discussion. I am trying to encourage more participation in the site and I know one of the biggest issues that folks have brought up was "over moderation." I was very likely the main culprit for it and its a mistake I am very keen on learning from. 

The ignore tool is a fun one and it works. Please utilize it if you find some folks get on your nerves or push your buttons. 

And no, you cant ignore mods and admin  We can just annoy you regardless


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 14, 2015)

there are a few on my ignore list .... works a treat , too bad there is no way of blocking posts when viewing as a guest. I DON'T always logon when I come here.


----------



## CrazyNut (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow this post is still going lol I thought it would have been lost long ago when the forum was backdd up or whatever. Very useful tool.


----------

